# digestive enzyme suppliments?



## leeniepie (Jan 25, 2012)

i've read a few things about taking digestive enzyme suppliments for ibs and other GI issues. has anyone tried these?


----------



## kgordon (Apr 14, 2012)

leeniepie said:


> i've read a few things about taking digestive enzyme suppliments for ibs and other GI issues. has anyone tried these?


----------



## kgordon (Apr 14, 2012)

I have been taking a meal replacement shake that is loaded with vitamins and nutrients that has digestive enzymes in it. I suffered with diarrhea for over 16 years and just having one shake a day has cured my diarrhea with absolutely NO FLAREUPS!!! IT has changed my life. The product is called ViSalus Meal Replacement Shake and you have to get it through a distributor. It is not yet sold over the counter. Its the only thing that has cured my IBS for the past 16 years. I am FREE of symptoms!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Please just post the name of the product. Email me for the name is a common sales person tactic, and we don't allow those kind of stealth (and unpaid for) ads here, so please avoid that kind of posting as it looks like a sales ad and most people who want to know won't message you.Also you probably want to edit out your email unless you really like getting a lot of spam. Spam bots can read posts for email addresses and people can safely use the private messaging system without having to worry about giving out their email address to anyone.Do not post links to your distribution page or do anything to direct people to buy this product from you if you are selling it. Just the name of the product and let people google for where to buy it is what we request all people do.


----------



## kgordon (Apr 14, 2012)

Kathleen M. said:


> Please just post the name of the product. Email me for the name is a common sales person tactic, and we don't allow those kind of stealth (and unpaid for) ads here, so please avoid that kind of posting as it looks like a sales ad and most people who want to know won't message you.Also you probably want to edit out your email unless you really like getting a lot of spam. Spam bots can read posts for email addresses and people can safely use the private messaging system without having to worry about giving out their email address to anyone.Do not post links to your distribution page or do anything to direct people to buy this product from you if you are selling it. Just the name of the product and let people google for where to buy it is what we request all people do.


----------



## kgordon (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Dreyfuss (Dec 19, 2011)

kgordon said:


> Thanks for the heads up!!


I have IBS C. I have tried the digestive enzyme supplements. They, like most holistic products, are expensive and useless.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I took digestive enzymes for a few months and they did help in terms of reducing post-prandial bloating. You need to take them about 30 minutes_ before_ a meal for them to work best though. I think the brand I was using was "H-Zyme Prime" or something like that. The link below has some good, general info about enzyme usage.http://www.enzymestuff.com/


----------



## Lam Phan (Apr 10, 2017)

kgordon said:


> I have been taking a meal replacement shake that is loaded with vitamins and nutrients that has digestive enzymes in it. I suffered with diarrhea for over 16 years and just having one shake a day has cured my diarrhea with absolutely NO FLAREUPS!!! IT has changed my life. The product is called ViSalus Meal Replacement Shake and you have to get it through a distributor. It is not yet sold over the counter. Its the only thing that has cured my IBS for the past 16 years. I am FREE of symptoms!!


Can you update on how have you been? i'm considering buying this product. thank youuu


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

The side effects of enzymes is diarrhea.it can help bloating.on other hand it gives sever diarrhea.l used Digeston an enzyme tablet which contains pepsin,betain,Amylase,pancreatin,Bromelain,papaya,papain,protease.

It diminishes bloating and increases appetite.

Thanks.


----------

